# Hi Lumapower fans



## Kilovolt (Jul 3, 2009)

Actually I do not like large flashlights so I have only those that can be easily carried in a pocket. 

These are my Lumapower lights, including the new Avenger GX received today:








Any other Lumapower aficionado?


----------



## half-watt (Jul 3, 2009)

larger LP lights: 
DX1 (with Lux V),
original MRV
MRV SE Digital (i think that's the correct name)
MRV SK Ultra

Medium-Large:
two M1 (the original, and one with a higher bin LED, IIRC)
M1-R (Rebel LED)


Medium sized: 
Encore Digital
Signature

smaller lights:
currently: 
D-mini
D-mini Digital Q2
two D-mini Digital SE (one with 1xCR123A tube and one with 2xAA tube)
two M3's (with and without the optional turbo heads)
Incendio
ConneXion
ConneXion 2AA X2 (new 2AA version, also has 1AA tube)
Formula One F1 (SSC version)
LM301
LM303
Avenger (original non-GX)


jury-still-out/undecided on purchasing: Avenger GX

no intention of purchasing any of the other current models which i don't already own.


my favorite one is the original two-mode D-mini that i have. my particular unit is very bright (though not as bright as either of my Digital SE's, though it does appear brighter than my other D-mini, the Q2 emitter one) and has the most beautifully smooth beam with its textured reflector. this one particular textured reflector mounted on this particular head with this emitter are all positioned perfectly and i can't duplicate this smooth beam pattern with my other D-mini's. i tried swapping in various combinations, but only this particular combination produces the wonderfully beautiful beam pattern. for this reason, it's my favorite of all my LP lights, and probably one of my "top ten" favorites of all of my lights.

i've purchased all of my LP lights from CPF's MattK over at BatteryJunction.com - never a problem with any purchase (for those unfamiliar with BattJunc and who would like to purchase some LP lights).


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 4, 2009)

Another LumaPower fan here. I only have two now, a D-Mini Digital SE, and an LM33. The D-Mini has a very nice beam and 3 well-spaced levels, and fits nicely in a jacket pocket. Even with the OP reflector, it has some impressive throw. The LM33 makes a good night walking light, and a good around-the campground light, particualry on the low level. 

I had an LM31, which I gave to my mother-in-law, who didn't have a single flashlight (!?). Got another one for my father. Should have gotten myself a replacement, before they were discontinued.  

I'll probably pick up an Incendio and/or a Connexion, and one of the New Avenger GX models.


----------



## gunga (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm a fan too.

Here's my list (note, it is always changing)

D-mini Ex
MRV 
Connexion X2
Connexion X2, bare, special edition
Incendio V2
Avenger
Avenger Gx
LM302
M3 Transformer

I had a couple LM31s but they made excellent gifts!



EDIT: will have an Avenger GX review up in a few days for all you fence sitters...


----------



## half-watt (Jul 5, 2009)

half-watt said:


> ...jury-still-out/undecided on purchasing: Avenger GX...



quoted fr/my above Post.

well, my wife needed some spare CR1220 cells for her brand spankin' new digital camera. as some of you may recall fr/reading some of my older posts, i've never owned a camera of any type. maybe if i'm real nice to her, she'll let me use it some time to post beamshots! 

anyways, since i was ordering just five of these tiny coin cells and since USPS Priority Mail shipping was about what the cells would have cost thus doubling the cost of the cells alone, this gave me the perfect excuse to also purchase the Avenger GX for probably pretty close to the same shipping cost. A brilliant piece of rationalization if I do say so myself. It ought to arrive this coming Wed. is my best guess, with a small chance of a Tuesday delivery.


----------



## regulator (Jul 5, 2009)

I stil like my Incendio (first version). It has some HA worn off even though I take very good care of it. I would like to see a natural HA version with knurling design similar to how they updated the Connexion.

Brightness levels are good but a really low would be cool. 

One thing that I like about the Incendio is the look/design of the switch with the ss ring. I like how it fills the entire tail section so that no dirt can accumulate. I also like the glow button was well.

Now here is a killer idea - Make an AA light similar in size to the EZAA but with that great switch. There probably is room if you eliminate the trheaded portion on the EZAA. It would still be great even if it was just a bit longer - just keep the slim form factor. And have the nice light levels that lumapower has.

You can call it "The Connexion - mini"


----------



## half-watt (Jul 6, 2009)

regulator said:


> ...Now here is a killer idea - Make an AA light similar in size to the EZAA but with that great switch. There probably is room if you eliminate the trheaded portion on the EZAA. It would still be great even if it was just a bit longer - just keep the slim form factor. And have the nice light levels that lumapower has.
> 
> You can call it "The Connexion - mini"



+1x10^6


----------

